# Super-DMZ Rx Explained



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2011)

Super-DMZ Rx Explained by John Connor Super-DMZ Rx™, is an over the counter legal product that contains 10mg of Superdrol and 10mg of Dimethazine per capsule. Dimethazine is two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol) Therefore Super DMZ contains [...]

*Read More...*


----------

